
Diet drinks and food actually trigger weight gain and diabetes, says new study - remir
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/08/10/diet-drinks-food-actually-trigger-weight-gain-diabetes-says/
======
cbanek
So the article is saying if you drink diet soda, and suddenly your body
wonders where the calories are, your body may be thrown for a loop. I will say
that if I'm just looking for something to drink, if I drink a diet soda vs
water, I'm more likely to get a snack in a few minutes.

But what about if you're eating a meal, and you have a diet soda with it.
There's still plenty of calories to burn. Does that mean your body may be
burning them faster, because they think they should be consuming food + sugary
drink? Is there some kind of mismatch problem in this case?

I find it somewhat hard to believe that based on taste my body can determine
how many calories it has to process. There's residual taste in the mouth after
you swallow, you can eat at different rates, etc. There is a taste satiety
(oh, no more rich food/salty food/sugary food) which comes into play, but that
doesn't necessarily mean you're full. If anything this can be proven by the
fact that you can eat too much before your body registers that you're full,
which takes a few minutes.

~~~
dvcc
The article seems to be poorly written. It just appears to say diet sodas do
not trigger normal caloric intake responses in the brain but really why would
they? The drinks themselves have 0 calories, there is nothing to metabolize.

~~~
johngarrison
Yes, it is poorly written. But the idea is that you wouldn't properly
metabolize whatever you're eating with the drink. Or whatever is floating in
your bloodstream when you're drinking.

~~~
dvcc
The article doesn't seem to indicate that though? It only mentions the brains
response to sugary and diet drinks. Any inferred response in how the body
performs alongside food seems to be at best a guess (at least from the article
itself and not from the paper).

------
burntrelish1273
Regarding beverages, there was a fairly comprehensive study specifically
identifying carbonation as the strongest factor in increased caloric
consumption.

[http://www.obesityresearchclinicalpractice.com/article/S1871...](http://www.obesityresearchclinicalpractice.com/article/S1871-403X\(17\)30006-6/fulltext)

------
warrenm
Hasn't this been being published for 10 or more years now?

------
enangel
Trump was right all along.

~~~
leereeves
What is that a reference to?

~~~
pkaye
He tweeted "I have never seen a thin person drinking Diet Coke."

